# Omnisphere 2 Crashing My DAW. Anybody Else or Just Me?



## 98bpm

I'm curious if there's any other Omnisphere 2 users out here with this problem or am I alone here. Omnisphere keeps causing both Logic X and Cubase 8 to crash overtime I go into the Multi Browser and use the File Directory Mode. If i then exit the File Directory using the "X" in the upper left corner, the DAW crashes. It happens both with Cubase 8 and Logic X. Anybody else have this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk

Fine here in LogicX (10.3.3, Sierra 10.12.6)

Rescan Omnisphere in Logic Plugin Manager.

Make sure you update Omni to the latest version. Click Spectrasonics logo, Check for updates.






Contact Spectrasonics Support:
[email protected]


----------



## MillsMixx

98bpm said:


> I'm curious if there's any other Omnisphere 2 users out here with this problem or am I alone here. Omnisphere keeps causing both Logic X and Cubase 8 to crash overtime I go into the Multi Browser and use the File Directory Mode. If i then exit the File Directory using the "X" in the upper left corner, the DAW crashes. It happens both with Cubase 8 and Logic X. Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks!




I'm up to date on all omnisphere software, soundsources, & patches and have been experiencing crashes in Cubase 9.5 on Windows 7. I'm thinking it might be due to low system resources but I don't seem to have this problem in Ableton. Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## Leon Portelance

It works fine for me in Logic Pro X 10.4.1


----------



## 98bpm

Sorry for the late reply (somehow notifications ended up in my junk mail). After I updated the software the 2.4.0f came out, the problem went away for Cubase 8.0.4. I haven't upgraded Cubase to 9.5 yet, but I plan to as soon as the $$$ is there. I just saw the Superbooth 2018 Youtube video showcasing Omnisphere 2.5 and wonder if anyone out there can comment on its performance/stability.


----------



## tack

FYI, 2.4.2c was released yesterday, and there are miraculous performance improvements on Windows for patches that use granular synthesis. (Previously on my 8700k, Cream of Emotion 1 would crash and burn at 8 voices but now I can sustain a full 64 voices with headroom to spare.)


----------



## artomatic

Pro Tools on a Mac (High Sierra) here. Latest Omnisphere 2 update. Running smooth.


----------

